# Innovative Gadgets/Devices Thread



## Zangetsu (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi All 

we come across so many new innovative gadgets/devices so please share your bit of info here (when u get any )

like this I have come across is awesome...

*1.bp.blogspot.com/-suLLIjGGKW8/Tw4941WvDxI/AAAAAAAAEKs/y6PMHqMDKL0/s1600/hyt+Ti+face+mushroom.jpg

HYT H1 Titanium | HYT

it cost almost 27lacs


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 23, 2013)

OMG!!!! 

Wish I could afford this


----------



## Flash (Jan 23, 2013)

7 Awesome Batman Gadgets That You Can Actually Own | Page 2


----------



## audiophilic (Jan 24, 2013)

Lets be honest at 27 lacs you can buy a decent car. This will come handy if you have too much of money that you don't know what to do about


----------



## noob (Jan 24, 2013)

*I own a Batman keychain.*



*i.imgur.com/Nu60qpz.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 24, 2013)

audiophilic said:


> Lets be honest at 27 lacs you can buy a decent car. This will come handy if you have too much of money that you don't know what to do about



Exactly...but for Billionaires its just eating a piece of cake


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

audiophilic said:


> Lets be honest at 27 lacs *you can buy a decent car.* This will come handy if you have too much of money that you don't know what to do about


Ehh, decent cars go upto 15 lakhs, after that you get premium luxury cars.

Do you guys remember the millionaire iphone app, that costed a lot and did nothing but showed a jewel icon on the screen, some people have too much money and being stupid can't even increase thier assets, a person who works hard for his money will never buy this watch, it looks ugly and a quick look by another person would label it as chinese/toy like, hell, for 27 lakh I would expect a metal band, I'd rather buy an omega.


----------



## audiophilic (Jan 25, 2013)

tkin said:


> Ehh, decent cars go upto 15 lakhs, after that you get premium luxury cars.
> 
> Do you guys remember the millionaire iphone app, that costed a lot and did nothing but showed a jewel icon on the screen, some people have too much money and being stupid can't even increase thier assets, a person who works hard for his money will never buy this watch, it looks ugly and a quick look by another person would label it as chinese/toy like, hell, for 27 lakh I would expect a metal band, I'd rather buy an omega.



No mate, this watch is highly sophisticated artwork created by the Swiss. Of course indians will never be able to make this kind of sophisticated timepieces or anything like this for the next 1000 years or so. India is doomed due to democracy and unwanted bureaucracy, and cheap minds are making it even worse. They think that something expensive is not supposed to be expensive, and want cheapness. That is why you get cheapness in india, and cheapness will not last, but it will seem attractive at first. So the 27 lack price tag is not just for the product, but the hard work behind the product, and the years or research behind the hydrological technology in watches.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 25, 2013)

Rather than buying that stupid watch at a stupider price I'll get 10 Omega's at that price and that watch will then hide under cave then.
Seriously, even if you had a billion, why on earth would you buy that? Sell your brain instead.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 25, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Rather than buying that stupid watch at a stupider price I'll get 10 Omega's at that price and that watch will then hide under cave then.
> Seriously, even if you had a billion, why on earth would you buy that? *Sell your brain instead*.



His brain wont find takers  

But let me get this straight. You say that watch is too expensive? Whats your reference scale for expensive things?

There are billionaires around who MAY buy this watch. "Expensive" is relative. This watch may not even make the slightest dent in their pockets. At the same time there are people on this very planet who wouldnt be able to buy that watch even if they save every single dime they ear/steal their entire lives. 

You say you'd rather buy "10 omegas". Omegas arent expensive enough for you? Well, they are for me. But TBH, that argument you just made doesn't hold well with logic. If somebody can buy 10 omegas (not be ridiculed) then someone else has every right to buy this outrageously priced thingy and still not be ridiculed. Or am I missing something here?

Yes, I wouldnt buy this watch, but thats because I cant. But if i were rich and I could afford this watch, I would still not buy this watch. Thats just me. But there might be someone who might ; and I wont say they are stupid. They may be spoilt, but possibly not stupid.


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> His brain wont find takers
> 
> But let me get this straight. You say that watch is too expensive? Whats your reference scale for expensive things?
> 
> ...


But but, its ugly


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 25, 2013)

@pranav: Well starting an argument is meaningless as always dude. But I am saying this in short, well I am watch-holic guy, I read plenty and plenty about them, and I collect them. So when I said I'd rather buy 10 Omega's in that price, I meant that Omega's price (not only Ω, there are few other brands as well) for their watches are justified. I mean yeah, they are/might be expensive to some, but not to me, that's not due to their price, that's due to their quality. iPhone is a quality product, but 45k is expensive for it. *A watch's main objective is the movement, and no person will buy that HYT's Hydrolic movement over a fine and exclusive one of an Ω or a Rolex or even Longines, and at 27 lac, well as I said, is very idiotic*, like some Tag Heuers out there.
I am not a billionaire, and frankly that watch wouldn't make a BIG dent in my pocket, but I will never buy it, but if I ever think spending 27 lac at a time behind a watch it'd be 10 Omega's, not that stupid thing.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 25, 2013)

^^Now thats a sensible argument 
PS: that earlier post was never meant to be taken very seriously okay


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> @pranav: Well starting an argument is meaningless as always dude. But I am saying this in short, well I am watch-holic guy, I read plenty and plenty about them, and I collect them. So when I said I'd rather buy 10 Omega's in that price, I meant that Omega's price (not only Ω, there are few other brands as well) for their watches are justified. I mean yeah, they are/might be expensive to some, but not to me, that's not due to their price, that's due to their quality. iPhone is a quality product, but 45k is expensive for it. *A watch's main objective is the movement, and no person will buy that HYT's Hydrolic movement over a fine and exclusive one of an Ω or a Rolex or even Longines, and at 27 lac, well as I said, is very idiotic*, like some Tag Heuers out there.
> I am not a billionaire, and frankly that watch wouldn't make a BIG dent in my pocket, but I will never buy it, but if I ever think spending 27 lac at a time behind a watch it'd be 10 Omega's, not that stupid thing.


Word


----------



## giprabu (Jan 25, 2013)

audiophilic said:


> No mate, this watch is highly sophisticated artwork created by the Swiss. Of course indians will never be able to make this kind of sophisticated timepieces or anything like this for the next 1000 years or so. India is doomed due to democracy and unwanted bureaucracy, and cheap minds are making it even worse. They think that something expensive is not supposed to be expensive, and want cheapness. That is why you get cheapness in india, and cheapness will not last, but it will seem attractive at first. So *the 27 lack price tag is not just for the product, but the hard work behind the product, and the years or research behind the hydrological technology in watches*.


 +1 Good Say !!


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Can anyone tell me, what will this hydrotech achieve? I mean will it be more accurate than normal watches?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 25, 2013)

More accurate? I don't think so. Yeah, it'll be accurate than the costliest Indian watch, any Swiss watch for that matter, but I don't think it could match Omega's Co-Axial movement and it's accuracy.
Boy I'm happy with my +20 seconds/month watch, for which I paid 1/27 th of that H1's 
For accuracy, Atomic watches are the way to go.
You've desire to spend behind a good movement? Take your pick from this list,
*www.elegant-lifestyle.com/legendary-watches.htm
Or,
*forums.watchuseek.com/f2/5-most-influential-important-automatics-428194.html
Or,
*www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?p=938031


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey...no body is losing any money here so why to argue on a watch.
instead we all should respect the idea/innovation rather being selling brains etc.

just be on topic guys...as title says so.


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2013)

Perhaps you should rename as "Innovative Gadgets/Devices Thread - Discussions"


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Innovative gadgets huh? Okay here're somethings we can afford:
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41-mFLOET4L._SY450_.jpg
Amazon.com: HITOSELLER Wood Grain Red LED Alarm Clock - Time Temperature Date - Sound Control - Latest Generation: Home & Kitchen

*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/617zL1OyOiL._SL1024_.jpg
Amazon.com: Star Wars Merchandise - R2D2 LED Alarm Clock (Size: 5" x 6"): Kitchen & Dining

I'll post some more soon.


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2013)

This is gonna be "Picture-Driven" thread for sure. 

The Most Innovative Products of 2012


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 25, 2013)

how about this? *the worlds tiniest and most accurate wave maker watch .. which you can buy*. and the catch? costs almost as much as an omega  ~ 1500$

*www.popsci.com/files/imagecache/article_image_large/articles/atomicclock.jpg

Now You Can Buy the Smallest Atomic Clock Ever Made | Popular Science


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> how about this? *the worlds tiniest and most accurate clock made .. which you can buy*. and the catch? costs almost as much as an omega  ~ 1500$
> 
> *www.popsci.com/files/imagecache/article_image_large/articles/atomicclock.jpg
> 
> Now You Can Buy the Smallest Atomic Clock Ever Made | Popular Science


That's just the soc I think, you still need a display and a power source....
Forget it, this just produces the waves, you need to have proper skills to build a clock with this, something 99.9% doesn't have, this is not a gadget.


> Device Connectivity The SA.45s CSAC produces two outputs, a 10MHz square wave and 1PPS, both in a CMOS 0 – 3.3V format. It also accepts a 1PPS input for synchronization and provides an RS-232 interface for monitoring and control.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 25, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> More accurate? I don't think so. Yeah, it'll be accurate than the costliest Indian watch, any Swiss watch for that matter, but I don't think it could match Omega's Co-Axial movement and it's accuracy.
> Boy I'm happy with my +20 seconds/month watch, for which I paid 1/27 th of that H1's
> For accuracy, Atomic watches are the way to go.
> You've desire to spend behind a good movement? Take your pick from this list,
> ...



my watch is +/- 15 seconds a month... and it only cost 1/120 1/12 times of yours ( i think they arent cheap afterall).   

i also have an analogue ventura 



tkin said:


> That's just the soc I think, you still need a display and a power source....
> Forget it, this just produces the waves, you need to have proper skills to build a clock with this, something 99.9% doesn't have, this is not a gadget.



i wont disagree with you, its a gadget for geeks


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2013)

I started with Clock & everybody is continuing on the same type... 

anyways nice info guys keep up the good work.



Gearbox said:


> Perhaps you should rename as "Innovative Gadgets/Devices Thread - Discussions"


Perhaps


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I started with Clock & everybody is continuing on the same type...
> 
> anyways nice info guys keep up the good work.
> 
> ...



trendsetter


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi I come to view this thread today and its a very nice thread. This is what we expect from a tech forum. Nice work  *@ Zangetsu*


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 25, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> my watch is +/- 15 seconds a month... and it only cost 1/120 1/12 times of yours ( i think they arent cheap afterall).



Then it must be a Quartz. We are talking about Mechanical here. 
@Zangestsu: Yeah, I know, no one is losing money! That wasn't my point anyway.

This is a good innovation for me,
*www.omegawatches.com/news/international-news/international-news-detail/2181


----------



## audiophilic (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice going. What do you guys think about  85-inch 'floating' 4K Ultra HD TV? Price: $37900. 

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-1hq-zjURPE0/UPYgdP47XJI/AAAAAAAAFsg/oTNzTGHwl2c/s1600/CES2013-Samsung+85-inch+tv.jpg


----------



## Shah (Jan 26, 2013)

If Nokia were on TDF, They would have posted "Lumia 920". They are already calling it as "The Most Innovative Samrtphone ever."


----------



## Desmond (Jan 26, 2013)

I think this needs to be in Chit chat.

Good thread though.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 26, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Then it must be a Quartz. We are talking about Mechanical here.
> @Zangestsu: Yeah, I know, no one is losing money! That wasn't my point anyway.
> 
> This is a good innovation for me,
> OMEGA Watches: OMEGA announces the first truly anti-magnetic watch movement



take a look at this : 
SPARC MGS  - ventura watch SA - design on time - offizielle website


----------



## tkin (Jan 26, 2013)

Shah said:


> If Nokia were on TDF, They would have posted "Lumia 920". They are already calling it as "The Most Innovative Samrtphone ever."


OIS in a smartphone? I'd say the title suits it well.


----------



## amjath (Feb 1, 2013)

You guys well aware of Google Glasses. But this is about Google glass headset.

Yes Google Glass comes with a headset with bone-conduction speakers

Google Glass headset with bone-conduction speakers revealed in FCC filing | The Verge

What a bone conduction speakers
Well it looks like this
*cdn2.sbnation.com/entry_photo_images/7492565/20130109-625A1432VERGE_verge_super_wide.jpg

It pump sound directly into your skull

know more about it here
Panasonic's bone conduction headphones pump sound directly into your skull (hands-on) | The Verge

OMG


----------



## amjath (Feb 16, 2013)

Transparent phone
Has the transparent smartphone finally arrived? | The Verge


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 16, 2013)

^^... its fake... just a concept


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 17, 2013)

WTF? Why on earth would I need a transparent screen? How will one see anything?

That video doesnt even show anything that works. How on earth does anyone call that a prototype if it doesnt work?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2013)

Now this is what I say innovative...


----------



## Anorion (Feb 18, 2013)

[youtube]1Slup1Skcxc[/youtube]


----------



## Ankit Omar (Feb 19, 2013)

This mammoth priced watch has made only for billionaires around the world!


----------



## amjath (Feb 21, 2013)

This is incredible


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2013)

^Google


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 21, 2013)

Everything else is alright but isn't it dangerous while you're driving and have glass on for navigation? Or am I understanding it wrong?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 21, 2013)

Its safer than having to look at the dashboard for navigation. Basically they expect the users to have the intelligence to make judgement-calls as to when to use and when not to use it.


----------



## amjath (Feb 22, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Everything else is alright but isn't it dangerous while you're driving and have glass on for navigation? Or am I understanding it wrong?



everything is showing on right top corner so I think it wouldn't be an issue


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

amjath said:


> This is incredible


I see a lot of accidents, a small PiP on a large screen like a car windscreen is one thing, this is another.


----------



## amjath (Feb 25, 2013)

tkin said:


> I see a lot of accidents, a small PiP on a large screen like a car windscreen is one thing, this is another.



U need to read this
I used Google Glass: the future, but with monthly updates | The Verge


----------



## death_syndicate (Feb 26, 2013)

the razer edge, which was previously unveiled as fiona


----------



## Ankit Omar (Feb 26, 2013)

How about this MYO - Wearable Gesture Control from Thalmic Labs - YouTube A Bluetooth bracelet that reads your muscles for wireless gesture!

Source link: *www.cnet.com.au/bluetooth-bracelet-allows-wireless-camera-less-gesture-control-339343472.htm


----------



## amjath (Feb 26, 2013)

^ awesome with GLASS it would be soo great i guess

how is this different from leap 

Need no hands this time
*www.engadget.com/2013/02/26/nuia-hands-on-play-fruit-ninja-with-eye-control/


----------



## quagmire (Mar 6, 2013)

"AR setup shoots to improve your pool game"

*asset1.cbsistatic.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2013/03/05/pool_1.jpg

-A projector system for pool tables analyzes the table, and the position of the balls and cue, to help players make the best shot possible.

-Source-Cnet


----------



## amjath (Mar 6, 2013)

what about speed


----------



## quagmire (Mar 7, 2013)

^@amjath: Watch this video
It depends on the speed you hit it with.. Trajectory/Path prediction looks pretty accurate..


----------



## amjath (Mar 7, 2013)

^wowwww


----------



## jaicektm (Mar 8, 2013)

Check this cool gadget. It is called Embrace +. Here is the link


----------



## abhidev (Mar 8, 2013)

audiophilic said:


> Nice going. What do you guys think about  85-inch 'floating' 4K Ultra HD TV? Price: $37900.
> 
> *4.bp.blogspot.com/-1hq-zjURPE0/UPYgdP47XJI/AAAAAAAAFsg/oTNzTGHwl2c/s1600/CES2013-Samsung+85-inch+tv.jpg



are those 2 chics free with it??


----------



## Anorion (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Vyom (Mar 8, 2013)

audiophilic said:


> Nice going. What do you guys think about  85-inch 'floating' 4K Ultra HD TV? Price: $37900.
> 
> *4.bp.blogspot.com/-1hq-zjURPE0/UPYgdP47XJI/AAAAAAAAFsg/oTNzTGHwl2c/s1600/CES2013-Samsung+85-inch+tv.jpg



None of the four dudes in the back gives even the slightest attention to the girls!
Ultimate Geeks!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

Vyom said:


> None of the four dudes in the back gives even the slightest attention to the girls!
> Ultimate Geeks!



the question is do you?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 19, 2013)

this is super cool





Save Power,Save Electricity
*aqua-clock.com/


----------



## 5fusion (Mar 19, 2013)

illuminated cables..yeah looks super cool.. guess sony made them "Xperia charging cables"


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 19, 2013)

Nokia N9


----------



## d3p (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, kind of an affordable tech thing..I'm pretty sure, i'm buying this by this year end

Sony HMZ T1 | 3D : 800$

*www.blessthisstuff.com/imagens/stuff/img_sony_hmz-t1.jpg

*www.highsnobiety.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/sony-hmz-t1-wearable-3d-headset-0.jpg

Source : click Here

[youtube]NjflKFjAlcA[/youtube]


----------



## quagmire (Mar 20, 2013)

"*Minuum*, a virtual keyboard shouldn't take up half of your smartphone or tablet screen, but it does, and it sure is ugly. If you're tired of keys hogging up precious screen space, check out Minuum -- a simple, yet intelligent single-row reinvention of the QWERTY layout."
-Source

"An early beta version for Android will be available in June for everyone who supports our Indiegogo campaign"-Minuum


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2013)

^^Amazing 3D from Sony..but only 720p...1080p will take time


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 20, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Amazing 3D from Sony..but only 720p...1080p will take time



Even though its 720p it still provides a 3D experience that no 1080p 3DTV can match. The only comparison could be made against a 3D IMAX theater 

The 1080p version comes this year btw. The 1080p oled panels are ready but will be first used in Sony alpha/nex range


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 20, 2013)

^^what sony has used on those glasses Active or Passive 3D?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 20, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^what sony has used on those glasses Active or Passive 3D?



It's a wearable 3D TV basically. There are no glasses involved, it's discrete/glassless 3D. Twin OLED panels. 1 panel for 1 eye. 

So it's neither Active nor passive, but discrete/native 3D


----------

